# On to my next bike!



## usarnie1 (Apr 17, 2019)

I am very excited about the arrival of my next bike!  I am still waiting for my cousin in Massachusetts to ship me the 1953 Hercules Windsor Bicycle that I  purchesed almost 2 months ago on e-bay that was located in Road Island.  The first thing I will be doing to that bike is add greese to the stem bearings, bottom bracket and both wheel axels.  Then I will lace up a Hercules B type 3 Hub to the Dunlop rim, using Stainless Steel Spokes. Additionally, I will mount a set of premium tires, tubes and rim liners to both rims and mount them to the bike.  Also, I will add my stock handlebars to the existing stem and add both caliper brakes, cables, hand controls and SA shifter.  After which, I will add the chain, chain guard, fenders and an English kick stand.  When all the above is completed, I will decide what else I can do to make the bike look and perform better.

My cousin will be keeping all the non stock parts, which consist of: the handlebars, hand grips, Komet rear coaster brake hub, spokes and both pedals.  That should keep the contents of the box down to 37 pounds. My cousin  is currently looking for a box small or large enough to fit everything I want into it. I forwarded to my cousin $100 and I am hopeful he can ship it for less!


----------



## usarnie1 (Jun 3, 2019)

It is now 3 months since I purchased the above bike and my cousin has still not shipped it to me, as he is overwhelmed with work related issues.  In the meantime a 1953 Hercules Royal Prince has shown up 12 miles from my house and it is somewhat overpriced as it is missing the complete hercules front brake assembly, rear chainguard clamp and left pedal dust cap.  It also comes with a non-stock seat and handgrips.  The tires look to be flat.  The seller is firm at $200 and will not listen to an offer!

I think I should buy it anyway!  As I love the 1953 Hercules bicycles and I already have a complete Hercules front brake assembly, Pedal dust cap, rear chainguard clamp, original used made in England tan sprung seat, a set of near new Hungerford Super Jet hand grips and a pair of new Schwalbe tires.

My wife thinks that I should wait, as she believes no one else will over pay to get this bicycle!


----------



## 3-speeder (Jun 3, 2019)

Well.....  I love the chainwheel on that bike and it looks like the paint is bright and in good shape. You have the parts to make it complete. Should you wait?????  I often have debated a purchase so long the decision gets made for me. My new theory is set up the meeting to look at the bike and get dibs on it. That gives you the opportunity to buy it or not, gives you that much longer to think.  If you want it after seeing it then you should get it


----------



## Oilit (Jun 4, 2019)

It's only money. They're not making any more 1953 Hercules bicycles but they print more money every day.


----------



## usarnie1 (Jun 7, 2019)

I decided to take 3-speeder and Oilit advice and I went to purchase the bike.  However, when I was at the sellers home and saw the bike, it needed a lot more work than the photos showed.  The front tire was an original Dunlop that the side wall had a blow out due to the fabric within the tire from decintigrating and the tube within the tire was beyond repair.  Although the rear tire was intact, it was a later replacement and did not look much better.  The paint was faded and when I waxed it at my home, it did not help.  The unique Queen Elizabeth II decals were also faded.  Anyway, I told the seller that this bike was not a $200 bike and he immediately droped the price to $160 and I purchased it!

Once at my home, I did a clean up of all the chrome and waxed the bike.  I removed the chain and wire wheeled it to clean off all the rust. Additionally, I had to press out two links, as they were rusted solid.  I rebuilt the bottom bracket and it showed signs of a previous lube.  I replaced the seat with an original tan sprung  seat and added a Brooks leather tool pouch, replaced the hand grips with new ones that matched the tan seat, replaced the pedals with NOS Hercules pedals, Added a used Raleigh kickstand, a used Hercules front caliper brake with hand control and 4 new brake pads, a front stem headlight support and new Schwalbe tires.  I did all the above in 2 days!

All that is remaining for me to do is replace all the cables and re-grease the fork bearings.

The bike is no way a show bike!  It is a survivor.  However, I am glad that I purchased it.


----------



## 3-speeder (Jun 7, 2019)

I love that chainwheel. You don't see those. Bike is looking sharp!


----------



## usarnie1 (Jun 9, 2019)

Today, I replaced all the cables, added a chrome rear chainguard support, stainless steel cable clamps, a re-painted Midland rear carrying rack and a Miller lighting set. I ordered a tan Tourban canvass pannier and matching Tourban canvass cargo triangle that fits within the V section of the frame.  I also ordered a set of Schwalbe creme collored tires.  Hopefully, that should keep me busy for awhile!


----------



## Oilit (Jun 21, 2019)

usarnie1 said:


> Today, I replaced all the cables, added a chrome rear chainguard support, stainless steel cable clamps, a re-painted Midland rear carrying rack and a Miller lighting set. I ordered a tan Tourban canvass pannier and matching Tourban canvass cargo triangle that fits within the V section of the frame.  I also ordered a set of Schwalbe creme collored tires.  Hopefully, that should keep me busy for awhile!
> 
> View attachment 1012748
> View attachment 1012749



Good job! The bike may not look new, but she's at least aging gracefully, which is more than some of us can say.


----------



## bikiba (Jun 21, 2019)

thees diamond frames are my all time favorites. Classic!!


----------



## usarnie1 (Jun 23, 2019)

Shown below are before and after photos of two of my three 1953 Hercules bicycles that are at my home in California.  I have rejuvenated both of these bikes.  I am running out of things to do or add to these bikes.  These bikes are not pristine garage queens, as I ride them three times a week for exercise.  However, both are in excellent mechaical condition and both are very presentable. Too bad there is not a bike show for English 3 speed bikes anywhere nearby to where I live.  I enjoy showing them off to my friends, family and neighbors.


----------



## usarnie1 (Aug 9, 2019)

As usual I have added, removed and changed things on my twin Hercules bikes.  Just like a parent, having 2 human twins, I do not have a favorite of my 2 bikes!

I am in need of a mid 1950s Hercules hand brake control and a Hurcumatic B type 3, three speed hub, for my Hercules Windsor bike that my cousin will be shipping to me from Massachusetts.  If any one out there has either of these parts, I would appreciate if you would let me know and sell them to me.


----------



## PCHiggin (Aug 9, 2019)

Neat bikes,"English Racers" were my dream bikes as a kid


----------



## usarnie1 (Nov 9, 2019)

PCHiggin said:


> Neat bikes,"English Racers" were my dream bikes as a kid


----------



## usarnie1 (Nov 9, 2019)

My cousin in Massachusetts finally shipped my Hercules Windsor bicycle to me in California.  So far I have overhauled both the bottom bracket and the steering head tube.  Additionally, I have removed the black over spray paint that the bike had on it as a result of the close proximity of an aerosol  painting project and both the electrical tape and masking tape that was on the front of the top tube.  Also, I replaced both the rear fenders support bridge and the pedals.  Lastly, I replaced the single speed coaster brake hub with a Hercules B type 2 hub, using both the original Dunlop rim and its' 285mm spokes.  Next, I will be adding two sets of hand brakes and a Hercules 3 speed shifter and all the cables.  The photo below shows what the bike looked like when I originally purchased it in Road Island.  When I finish doing all the repairs and adding some accessories, I will post another photo.


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 10, 2019)

Very nice classic bikes!

You may want to try very fine rubbing compound on the dull paint as a first step in spiffing them up. It can also remove overspray and other foreign stuff on paint. Do not do this on the pinstripes or decals as they can rub right off. I have revived a number of dead paint English steeds with this method. It is tedious but well worth the effort.


----------



## usarnie1 (Nov 12, 2019)

Attached is a photo of the work that I have completed on my Hercules Windsor bicycle.

I added a new Brooks B66 saddle, NOS Midland rear rack, NOS pedals, Hungerford Super Jet hand Grips, Space Patrol decals, RI kick stand, headlight bracket, hand brake controls and Her-cu-matic shifter.   I still need to add the wheels, tires and cables.

If anyone on the Cabe has a photo of the Hercules Windsor chain guard decal, that is in better condition than the one on my bike.  I would appreciate if you would add it to this post, so I can have a duplicate made.


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 13, 2019)

One for you and one for your wife to ride with you.


----------



## hopkintonbike (Nov 17, 2019)

I cant stand it any longer, its RHODE Island!!!!!


----------



## usarnie1 (Nov 17, 2019)

Sorry, it is too late for me to edit that post.


----------



## usarnie1 (Feb 19, 2020)

My Hercules Windsor Bicycle, that was found at a storage facility auction in Rhode Island, is now complete! Because of the bike being in storage for many years, it has very little sun fading to the flamboyant red paint.  I still have not found a photo of a better quality Hercules Windsor chain guard decal than the damaged one on my bike.  A good quality decal is the last thing that this bicycle needs to be finished!


----------



## usarnie1 (Feb 27, 2020)

usarnie1 said:


> Attached is a photo of the work that I have completed on my Hercules Windsor bicycle.
> 
> I added a new Brooks B66 saddle, NOS Midland rear rack, NOS pedals, Hungerford Super Jet hand Grips, Space Patrol decals, RI kick stand, headlight bracket, hand brake controls and Her-cu-matic shifter.   I still need to add the wheels, tires and cables.
> 
> ...


----------



## usarnie1 (Feb 27, 2020)

usarnie1 said:


> Attached is a photo of the work that I have completed on my Hercules Windsor bicycle.
> 
> I added a new Brooks B66 saddle, NOS Midland rear rack, NOS pedals, Hungerford Super Jet hand Grips, Space Patrol decals, RI kick stand, headlight bracket, hand brake controls and Her-cu-matic shifter.   I still need to add the wheels, tires and cables.


----------



## usarnie1 (Mar 7, 2020)

The Hercules Windsor bicycle is the rarest of all four of the 1953 Hercules bicycles.  The most common is the Hercules Tourist,  then the Hercules Royal Prince and finally the  Hercules Churchill De-Luxe.

My Hercules Windsor Bicycle is near complete.  I was able to replicate an exact duplicate replacement sticker for the chain guard.  I think the replica sticker complements the looks of the bike!

The bike sports a set of Michelin World Tour tires, Thorn-proof tubes, Union Jack valve stem covers, NOS Midland carrying rack, Hungerford Supper Jet Hand grips, Brooks B66 Tan saddle, Brooks tan tool case, 3" bell, a Queen Elizabeth II Coronation Celebration Badge, a goose neck mounted convex mirror, NOS Hercules pedals, Raleigh Industries kick stand and a replica Hercules Windsor chain guard sticker.


----------



## jimbo53 (Oct 21, 2020)

usarnie1 said:


> The Hercules Windsor bicycle is the rarest of all four of the 1953 Hercules bicycles.  The most common is the Hercules Tourist,  then the Hercules Royal Prince and finally the  Hercules Churchill De-Luxe.
> 
> My Hercules Windsor Bicycle is near complete.  I was able to replicate an exact duplicate replacement sticker for the chain guard.  I think the replica sticker complements the looks of the bike!
> 
> ...



Are you ranking the Churchill DeLuxe as rare or common? I have a 53 mens Churchill DeLuxe and a 54 ladies Churchill DeLuxe. They are in the que for refurbishment but a few are ahead of them presently. If they are of interest I have more pictures. Thanks for being a fan of these Brit postwar beauties. We are a small but rabid bunch.


----------



## ian (Oct 21, 2020)

usarnie1 said:


> As usual I have added, removed and changed things on my twin Hercules bikes.  Just like a parent, having 2 human twins, I do not have a favorite of my 2 bikes!
> 
> I am in need of a mid 1950s Hercules hand brake control and a Hurcumatic B type 3, three speed hub, for my Hercules Windsor bike that my cousin will be shipping to me from Massachusetts.  If any one out there has either of these parts, I would appreciate if you would let me know and sell them to me.
> 
> View attachment 1043882



Are the tires 1 3/8 or 1 3/4 ?


----------



## usarnie1 (Oct 21, 2020)

The tires on all three of my 1953 QEII Coronation Celebration Bikes are 26" x 1 3/8".  I was very lucky to find a set of Michelin tires for my Hercules Windsor Bicycle.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 21, 2020)

those are also designated as 650A tires (ISO 590).
Kenda and Schwalbe make 650A tires.
Grand Bois in Japan offers very nice and racy 32 mm 650A tires made for their marque by Panaracer, and offered in both standard and fine-weave casings.




__





						グランボア　タイヤ  650A
					

国産のツーリング車に乗り続けるために作った650×32Aのランドナー用タイヤです。国内発送無料。This is the 650×32A tire made by GrandBois with Panaracer Japan.



					cyclesgrandbois.com
				



Any time the dollar is worth more than JY100, shopping in Japan is a good move.

For vintage roadies, they also offer cool things like *Binda reproduction toe strap*s made to the original Binda spec.
Last toe straps you'll ever need - they last forever


----------

